# Does anybody know what carbon grade they use for the Cannondale Supersix EVO?



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm just curious to know what mix of carbon grade they have on the SS EVO?

Had anyone actually verified the 695 weight claim?

Thanks


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

supraholic said:


> I'm just curious to know what mix of carbon grade they have on the SS EVO?
> 
> Had anyone actually verified the 695 weight claim?
> 
> Thanks




They use “BallisTec” carbon. 

"The fabric is made in Japan for military applications requiring extreme toughness. It is held together with a hot-melt resin developed for carbon-fiber baseball bats. The fiber has double the elongation (how far it can be stretched before breaking) of high-modulus (HM) carbon, and combined with that resin, it can go beyond the maximum design load of the frame and take tremendous impacts without cracking the way other carbon frames are otherwise prone to, once their maximum design load is exceeded."

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...ailed-look-at-cannondales-supersix-evo_171341


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Ballistec is just a marketing word. It doesn't mean anything.
The Evo likely uses a mix of T700 and T1000 fibers. 

The 695 grams applies only to the nude finish on the Ultimate. I have the Team edition which is a bit heavier because of the paint.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

PaxRomana said:


> Ballistec is just a marketing word. It doesn't mean anything.
> The Evo likely uses a mix of T700 and T1000 fibers.
> 
> The 695 grams applies only to the nude finish on the Ultimate. I have the Team edition which is a bit heavier because of the paint.



The type of carbon used is still speculation on your part. All I have heard is that it is BallisTec. If you have an article or press release that states otherwise, please let us know. Otherwise we can all guess what we think it "might" be.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Bah who cares? People are looking for certain carbon types because they think it matters to them. Cannondale don't publish these things as it's as much marketing terms as Ballistec or Hi-Mod...

There are a few different carbon used on the SuperSix (as in most carbon frames), certain areas use different carbon to achieve what each area requires (stiffness, flex, dampening, weight, strength).


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

^ Dan, I doubt most riders will care if it is fiber A vs B. But it is still interesting to know. Why care about the weight of the bike at all? Why care about whether it is carbon or Ti or aluminum? A good bike is a good bike right?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, it doesn't matter as long as it's preforming great! 
But I agree, the technical and engineering aspect is interesting. It's just that, as far as I know, Cannondale don't divulge exactly what carbon they use appart from referring to the japanese Ballistec...

I don't know about the Evo... but the SuperSix Hi-Mod (2010-2011) had about 6 different carbon types in the frame to optimize the feel, the stiffness, the strength and the weight... a downtube doesn't have the same requirements as a BB or headtube... The non-Hi-Mod SuperSix also has a few different carbons including some Hi-Mod types, but slightly less than in the Hi-Mod.

I suspect the Evo also has a few different carbon types, they must have optimized their uses even more to attain that low weight while still passing all the tests for strength and durability. Ballistec is indeed a marketing term but it's not only marketing. It refers mostly to a tougher resin but the fibers too are of a different grade if I recall (it was developped, or applied I should say as Cannondale didn't invent it, for mountain bikes to counter rock strikes and other abuse, mostly impacts). For mountain bikes, their Ballistec isn't everywhere on the frame but more concentrated under the downtube where a frame gets most hits...


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

tranzformer said:


> The type of carbon used is still speculation on your part. All I have heard is that it is BallisTec. If you have an article or press release that states otherwise, please let us know. Otherwise we can all guess what we think it "might" be.


One more time for the cheap seats. BallisTec is a marketing term. Carbon fiber purchased from Toray has specific grades. "BallisTec" is not one of them. 

You can guess whatever you want. It's not going to change what Cannondale is using.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

PaxRomana said:


> One more time for the cheap seats. BallisTec is a marketing term. Carbon fiber purchased from Toray has specific grades. "BallisTec" is not one of them.
> 
> You can guess whatever you want. It's not going to change what Cannondale is using.


Of course "BallisTex" isn't a fiber you can order from Toray. It is marketing term. :roll eyes: You are totally missing the point. All we know is that Cannondale is using "BallisTec" carbon fiber. What "BallisTec" = in terms of specific fibers we do not know. We DO NOT know whether it is T700, T1000...etc. 

So Mr. PaxRomana, please provide a link showing the specific type of fibers used on the frame that make up BallisTex. Doubt you will be able to cause I have not seen anything released by Cannondale or the media giving specifics. Thanks.


----------

